# 2005 RUFF AND TUFF ELECTRIC VEHICLE GOLF CART 48 Volts!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Dec-07-2009 17:04:33 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $5,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

